# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С Помогите пожалуйста

## Anonym77

*Здравствуйте!
 Извините что я так поздно но у меня возникла одна проблема и очень прошу помогите а то не знаю куда еще обратиться .У меня установлена программа 1С недавно полетела система и мне переустановили эту систему но из 1С пропали вобще все настройки ну полностью все даже начальные схемы и конфигураторы .Помогите откуда могу их скачивать или найти ну в общем пожалуйста помогите.Искал человека что установил мне этот 1С но не могу его найти говорят что он не работает уже в сервисе давно.Пожалуйста если можете и есть такая возможность то выручите меня.
    С огромным человеческим Ув-ем Леонид*

----------


## Alen55

> *Здравствуйте!
>  Извините что я так поздно но у меня возникла одна проблема и очень прошу помогите а то не знаю куда еще обратиться .У меня установлена программа 1С недавно полетела система и мне переустановили эту систему но из 1С пропали вобще все настройки ну полностью все даже начальные схемы и конфигураторы .Помогите откуда могу их скачивать или найти ну в общем пожалуйста помогите.Искал человека что установил мне этот 1С но не могу его найти говорят что он не работает уже в сервисе давно.Пожалуйста если можете и есть такая возможность то выручите меня.
>     С огромным человеческим Ув-ем Леонид*


Доброе время суток.
Как же Вам помочь, если Вы, не указали ни версию 1С (7.7 или 8.2) с которой работали, ни наименования, ни номера релиза конфигурации. Остались ли у Вас архивы или Вы хотите начать всё с "0"...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Здравствуйте!
>  Извините что я так поздно но у меня возникла одна проблема и очень прошу помогите а то не знаю куда еще обратиться .У меня установлена программа 1С недавно полетела система и мне переустановили эту систему но из 1С пропали вобще все настройки ну полностью все даже начальные схемы и конфигураторы .Помогите откуда могу их скачивать или найти ну в общем пожалуйста помогите.Искал человека что установил мне этот 1С но не могу его найти говорят что он не работает уже в сервисе давно.Пожалуйста если можете и есть такая возможность то выручите меня.
>     С огромным человеческим Ув-ем Леонид*


Какая 1с  (7.7 или 8.2).. Напиши, всем чем смогу помогу.. Подробно опиши проблему без эмоций..

----------


## Anonym77

Здравствуйте!
В общем проблема возникла от того что у меня полетела система windows/ когда мне установили 1с то я попросил сам чтоб програму саму загрузили на диске (D) ну а оттуда уже мне все установили прога работала супер но вот изза этого сбоя в самой системе виндовс пришлось диск (C) отформатировать и переустанавливать все. переустановили мне и прогу 1с но, когда я открыл её то там исчезли все инструменты тоесть ни базы ни первоначальных схем хотябы нет понимаете. тоесть открываешь 1с и надо создать все по новой но создавать то не из чего потомучто нет в конфигурации ничего все пусто плюс ко всему запрашивает еще какойто пин из 15 цифр или ключ .не могу найти чела что установил мне эту прогу я бы поговорил чуть по другому с ним . вот как создать мне информационную базу если ни одного шаблона нет в базе все стерто исчезло ...
Версия програмы v8

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте!
> В общем проблема возникла от того что у меня полетела система windows/ когда мне установили 1с то я попросил сам чтоб програму саму загрузили на диске (D) ну а оттуда уже мне все установили прога работала супер но вот изза этого сбоя в самой системе виндовс пришлось диск (C) отформатировать и переустанавливать все. переустановили мне и прогу 1с но, когда я открыл её то там исчезли все инструменты тоесть ни базы ни первоначальных схем хотябы нет понимаете. тоесть открываешь 1с и надо создать все по новой но создавать то не из чего потомучто нет в конфигурации ничего все пусто плюс ко всему запрашивает еще какойто пин из 15 цифр или ключ .не могу найти чела что установил мне эту прогу я бы поговорил чуть по другому с ним . вот как создать мне информационную базу если ни одного шаблона нет в базе все стерто исчезло ...
> Версия програмы v8


Запрашивает пин коды программные ключи (ПП) или USB есть? Или у вас пиратка стояла? Шаблоны баз 1с 8.2 какие нужны?

----------

Anonym77 (10.04.2014)

----------


## Anonym77

Здравствуйте!
Версия v8.2 . Понимаете открываю 1С и ни старой базы нет ни новой сделать не могу так как информационная база пуста и все шаблоны исчезли а в этой програме шаблонов куча было .

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:46 ----------

говорю же что заплатил пришли из компьютерного сервиса установили и все прога работала без сбоев и проблем .после вот этого сбоя на компьютере у меня все пропало как ветром сдуло . USB нет мне не давали эти что устанавливали прогу. а теперь она запрашивает ключ при установке драйвера защиты . Шаблоны по ведению бух учетов и зарплат. В кратце у меня маленькая строительная фирма, крупных заказов не беру так как хватает и так заморочек и мне этот 1с был нужен для отчётностей в налоговую и по зарплате.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте!
> Версия v8.2 . Понимаете открываю 1С и ни старой базы нет ни новой сделать не могу так как информационная база пуста и все шаблоны исчезли а в этой програме шаблонов куча было .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 13:46 ----------
> 
> говорю же что заплатил пришли из компьютерного сервиса установили и все прога работала без сбоев и проблем .после вот этого сбоя на компьютере у меня все пропало как ветром сдуло . USB нет мне не давали эти что устанавливали прогу. а теперь она запрашивает ключ при установке драйвера защиты . Шаблоны по ведению бух учетов и зарплат. В кратце у меня маленькая строительная фирма, крупных заказов не беру так как хватает и так заморочек и мне этот 1с был нужен для отчётностей в налоговую и по зарплате.


Шаблон баз 1с 8.2 ЗУП и БП устроит ? Или выгрузку с последним обновлением ЗУП и БП чистых баз дать? И эмулятор ключей 1с 8.х?

----------

Anonym77 (10.04.2014)

----------


## Anonym77

Если можно с обновлением то буду рад и очень благодарен

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Если можно с обновлением то буду рад и очень благодарен


1.Шаблон БП и ЗУП    http://yadi.sk/d/0eHzE1VGMArQo 
2.Выгрузка  БП и ЗУП (ЧИСТЫХ баз 1с 8.2)   http://yadi.sk/d/fGMytYDJMAuYQ
3.Эмулятор ключей и инструкция   http://yadi.sk/d/jv863C8-MAq9q

----------

Anonym77 (10.04.2014)

----------


## Anonym77

Спасибо! Очень благодарен Вам!

---------- Post added at 14:32 ---------- Previous post was at 14:07 ----------

Спасибо загружаю . Даст Бог все будет хорошо :drinks:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо! Очень благодарен Вам!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:32 ---------- Previous post was at 14:07 ----------
> 
> Спасибо загружаю . Даст Бог все будет хорошо :drinks:


Будет работать.. Если, что обращайтесь, чем смогу помогу (в зависимости от занятости на работе)

----------


## Anonym77

Ок договорились :good: Удачи и здоровья тебе ! Здоровье самое ценное у нас а все остальное это так, приложение :drinks:

----------

Touch_of_soul (10.04.2014)

----------


## soom86

Так сами базы то Вам наверно сохранили? поставите кряк, который выше и прописываете путь с существующим базам

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Так сами базы то Вам наверно сохранили? поставите кряк, который выше и прописываете путь с существующим базам


Я ему уже помог)) И поставил и крякнул и залил обновы))) И подружился))) 
Тему можно закрывать..

----------

